# The purring 20s



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I did the full dress rehearsal yesterday, including five pounds of makeup. It was so funny to see the dogs' reaction. They kept following me around and staring at me with quizzical expressions.

I should have waited until later in the afternoon, because it was really hard to photograph with bright sunlight and dappled shade everywhere. Indoors we had the problem of bright light from the windows.

When I saw the pictures, I fell into a state of depression. I didn't think I was so fat...really I didn't. I had just sent back a dress that was a size medium and way too big. So, listen, we've always heard that the camera adds 25 pounds right? I'm going with that....the camera added 25 pounds!

Oh well, here's my outfit for Nationals. Although, I still may dump the whole thing and go with black.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You nailed it and looks awesome!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sylie, you look like a character from Downton Abbey. I love the way your hair goes over the band in the back, and your shoes are perfect & look comfy! Maybe I should bring some chocolate cigarellos. I just saw some downtown in Vienna. BTW: love the dress, and the color!

How did you get your hair to wave like that? Amazing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033:yes you nailed it. You remind me of the have a picture of my mom,( the first picture) love the color of the dress.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Sylie, you look like a character from Downton Abbey. I love the way your hair goes over the band in the back, and your shoes are perfect & look comfy! Maybe I should bring some chocolate cigarellos. I just saw some downtown in Vienna. BTW: love the dress, and the color!
> 
> How did you get your hair to wave like that? Amazing!


I look like Shirley McClain's character, but she wears a lot more bling and never shows her upper arms. I'm still trying to find something to cover my arms...it is undignified for a proper woman of my age.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am with you on the arms cover-up! They are more "flapper" on me than any costume will be! :brownbag::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi is right ... you look like a character from Downton Abbey.

Why would you even think of going with black? I think you look great in what you are wearing now. And, I love the shoes ... they do look so comfortable. Are they professional dance shoes? They are very pretty and go perfect with your dress.

Your head band is very pretty, too. 

You look fabulous, my dear.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I am with you on the arms cover-up! They are more "flapper" on me than any costume will be! :brownbag::smrofl::smrofl:


Pretty funny, Sandi. :HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sandi is right ... you look like a character from Downton Abbey.
> 
> Why would you even think of going with black? I think you look great in what you are wearing now. And, I love the shoes ... they do look so comfortable. Are they professional dance shoes? They are very pretty and go perfect with your dress.
> 
> ...



Yes, they are dance shoes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - you look flap-ulous!!!! :chili::chili: You so nailed the look of that era and I agree about being a character in Downton Abbey. Hmm Shirley MacLaine character - maybe. Smart, funny, wicked sense of humor. Can you say stand in? I really love everything about the outfit. You have it all together. And if you want a little arm coverup - and what I find necessary with hotel a/c just get a light shawl. You might even have one at home.
You are mahvelous, dahling!!!:good post - perfect


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I have a cream white Pashima if you want me to bring it, let me know. It even has tassels on the end!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - you look flap-ulous!!!! :chili::chili: You so nailed the look of that era and I agree about being a character in Downton Abbey. Hmm Shirley MacLaine character - maybe. Smart, funny, wicked sense of humor. Can you say stand in? I really love everything about the outfit. You have it all together. And if you want a little arm coverup - and what I find necessary with hotel a/c just get a light shawl. You might even have one at home.
> You are mahvelous, dahling!!!:good post - perfect


Thanks Sue. Good idea...and you are so right about hotel air conditioners.



edelweiss said:


> Sylie, I have a cream white Pashima if you want me to bring it, let me know. It even has tassels on the end!


Sandi, you might need that for yourself...especially if you wear that cream colored, sleeveless, beaded dress.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG...I forgot I even had it, but I found a tan colored, alpaca shawl with fringe and beads in my closet. I think it will be just what I needed. Thanks SUE!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, if I can fit it in one luggage w. the other stuff I will bring my rabbit fur to keep me warm, and hide my flap---and Lisi loves it! She thinks it is hers. It feels just like her fur!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome, that colour is perfect. You look wonderful Sylvie, don't change anything.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see it in person. Love the dress.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Stunning!! And you have a great figure...You look amazing.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wowzer, You look fantastic:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia you look beautiful!! The color of your dress and shoes is wonderful!!! You'll have such a great time!!! Are you going to dance the Charleston? Boy I wish that I were able to go.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Perfect...I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree! Don't change a thing. You look like a sprite.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh Sylie, you look perfectly authentic!! like right out of a movie!!! 

Wow! I am impressed!!!! This should be a fun night for sure!!! I want a photo with you!! The Silly....and The Authentic!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I did the full dress rehearsal yesterday, including five pounds of makeup. It was so funny to see the dogs' reaction. They kept following me around and staring at me with quizzical expressions.
> 
> I should have waited until later in the afternoon, because it was really hard to photograph with bright sunlight and dappled shade everywhere. Indoors we had the problem of bright light from the windows.
> 
> ...


Wow, Sylvia! You look gorgeous!:chili::chili: And, hey, you are not fat!:HistericalSmiley::wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvia you look awesome. I am sorry I will miss this.
I hope everyone brings a camera and posts pics for us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your nice comments. I ordered yet another pair of gloves that I hope won't be so tight. Those gloves are pretty, but they are so uncomfortable.

I have a pair of pale aqua gloves in size 6 (very small) two black boas, long pearls, more gold chains. So, if anybody could use any of these things PM me and I will bring them for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Love it - you will have so much fun.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You better not get rid of that dress, I LOVE It!!! How long did it take you to do hair and makeup?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You look awesome! I love that dress, very authentic!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since you and Pat have posted these outfits, I've spent two days looking at vintage 1920's clothing, hair accessories, make up and hairdos. 
You know how you look up one thing, and it leads to another and another until you've spent forever looking at things that you weren't even looking for??? 
I've got to stop this, I'm still doing spring cleaning and I sure got side tracked! LOL! 

I just stopped looking at hairdos from the last 100 years. 

Anyhow you guys look great and I know that you'll have a ball!!! 
Don't forget to do your lips in a cuspids bow and your rouge in round circles! (I learned that on one of my sites that I wasted time on!) ha ha!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Since you and Pat have posted these outfits, I've spent two days looking at vintage 1920's clothing, hair accessories, make up and hairdos.
> You know how you look up one thing, and it leads to another and another until you've spent forever looking at things that you weren't even looking for???
> I've got to stop this, I'm still doing spring cleaning and I sure got side tracked! LOL!
> 
> ...




I also bought two vintage quilts online that are beautiful!!! 
I somehow found them while looking at vintage clothes! Another site that I got sidetracked on!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> You better not get rid of that dress, I LOVE It!!! How long did it take you to do hair and makeup?


The make up took about a half hour. I don't know how long I fooled around with the hair, I got impatient with keeping the clips in until my hair dried. I have since learned that you should first curl the hair all over before forming the waves. I don't know if I will have the time or patience to do that for the party.



Furbabies mom said:


> Since you and Pat have posted these outfits, I've spent two days looking at vintage 1920's clothing, hair accessories, make up and hairdos.
> You know how you look up one thing, and it leads to another and another until you've spent forever looking at things that you weren't even looking for???
> I've got to stop this, I'm still doing spring cleaning and I sure got side tracked! LOL!
> 
> ...


OMG, I spent so much time looking at vintage clothes. And OMG, I saw some magnificent dresses that cost nine hundred dollars and up. Sigh. 

You know something funny....I have started applying my blush in round circles all the time now. It is really much more flattering to my face than going upward. I put heavy concealer in the corners of my mouth mouth and did the cupids bow, but you can't really tell on the pictures. Next I am going to try Elmer's glue to cover my eyebrows better. It's funny how they don't do authentic makeup in period movies. I love "Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries" but her 2001 stacked bob drives me nuts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> The make up took about a half hour. I don't know how long I fooled around with the hair, I got impatient with keeping the clips in until my hair dried. I have since learned that you should first curl the hair all over before forming the waves. I don't know if I will have the time or patience to do that for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh gosh!! Now I'm going to look up Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries to see the stacked Bob. LOL!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The computer is a dangerous thing, lol!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you look great!!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW!!! You look amazing!!! No wonder the puppers followed you around!! They are thinking--who are you and what did you do with our Mommie?!?!


----------

